# What determines the bandwith each channel receive's?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I always notice picture quality is slightly different from channel to channel. Seems like VH1 Classic can be slightly poorer in quality, as the Discovery tier as well. PPV's always look great, so whats the determining factor in who gets the bandwith.  

Digital does *not* necessarily equate to "better" in all cases.
A low-bandwidth digital signal, or one corrupted by data loss, is horrible in comparison to a decent analog feed.

Is it because of what they are trying to shove on one 
transponder?


----------

